# Is music a big waste of time?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Usually, I only listened to music while in car but this weekend I downloaded some into my Zune. I have been listening to it and not getting any work done.(I listen to loud music so it's not like I can study while listening). With that said is music a big waste of time?

*Dons full body armor*
*Falls down due to weight of armor*


----------



## random222 (Jun 21, 2007)

It's a good distraction. Here's a statement from a more eloquent speaker:

"Noble and manly music invigorates the spirit, strengthens the wavering man, and incites him to great and worthy deeds" - Homer


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Not at all


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No way its a waste of time. Music heals my soul!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd die without music. It's the thing I'm most passionate about. It lifts me up when I'm down, releases frustration when I'm angry, gets me going in the morning, jumps along with me when I'm happy, and calms me down during anxiety attacks.

This is like asking if reading is a waste of time.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't think it is at all. I love music, without it I would probably go insane.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

definitely not. listening to/looking for new music/attending concerts is one of my biggest hobbies and most important things in my life.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a hobby, and it's escapism. But if music were gone I doubt that I'd feel some void in my life - I'd just start reading more books or watching more movies.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q. Is music a waste of time ?


A. Uuuuuuuuuuh No !


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My life would be pretty boring without music. I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Without music,LIFE would be a waste of time for me. Without it,I'd be dead


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

As much as games and Youtube and everything else on the web. 
Argh, procrastination...Of course it is a waste of time. 
But I love it ;___; *hugs collection of cds*

It's subjective, really. There are people who don't even want to listen to it.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

If it wasn't for music, I'd probably be dead by now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. It's my life.

-Tipper Gore


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

What a waste of poll. No skin marks, crotch grinding, or nothing. What?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ uh what? I don't get what you are saying in the 2nd half of your comment.

Clarification needed, thanks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Not a waste of time if you enjoy it. After all, lots of things could be deemed a "waste of time" if you demand that they must serve some purpose other than just entertainment.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Why would it be a waste of time?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I would be even crazier without music in my life. :b And I see most of the people here feel the same. :teeth 
http://www.last.fm/user/greatmuta


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Other. It all depends on what you want from life. If you are a very goal or career motivated person and you are listening to music(or doing any other kind of distraction)until the point that it is interfering, than it is a waste of time. If you are a person who just wants to enjoy life and you happen to like music, it isn't a waste of time. Even if you are a very goal motivated person you need to have free time, if you don't want to go crazy. Personally, I only listen to music while driving. I sometimes wonder if it is a waste of time listening to songs that I really like, but have heard a ton of times already.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Men are not machines. Our desire for entertainment, which may not benefit "upward mobility" (whatever the hell that means) is a huge part of what makes us human. So, your answer is "no". Music is not a waste of time.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hells no.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Depends on the music :b




Is SAS a waste of time?


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

If you think its waste of time, you could listen to music in the background while performing some other task that you think is more productive. Music doesn't require the same level of attention as a book, video game or movie (Although listening to music for its own sake can be more rewarding that way).


----------



## Nephilim (Nov 11, 2012)

bezoomny said:


> It's a hobby, and it's escapism. But if music were gone I doubt that I'd feel some void in my life - I'd just start reading more books or watching more movies.


You say that, but movies pull huge amounts of their emotional power from music. The soundtrack can make or break a film.

Everyone who uses audio (radio, television, rallies, etc.) to send a message relies on music (politicians, advertisers, sporting events, puplic awareness announcements, charities). It catches peoples's attention and is the most effective means of indicating the mood you want your audience to take away from what you're saying.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

If it's rap then it's not really good enough to be called music. If it's religious hymns then I think a lot of people are wasting their time.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I listen to music while I do stuff so it really wastes no time.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

low said:


> It it's rap then it's not really good enough to be called music. If it's religious hymns then I think a lot of people are wasting their time.


smh


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Music is never a waste of time, it's the only way I ever really spend my free time.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I could slap you. Too harsh?

Music is everything and therapy. Many people have been saved by music and art. Of course you can't concentrate when you listen to music while studying, especially when it's blasting, so don't listen to it.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Without it, imagine how dull films would, I don't know how many films have been "elevated" by the film score.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Only if you accept that by that logic, anything that isn't work is a waste of time. Which I don't believe.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

No way!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

no, I don't even notice the music if I really have to focus on something, I just let it play in the background.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Depends on what music you are talking about.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I actually find studying easier when I'm listening to music. Especially soft, instrumental music. It's usually only when the music is fast and has words that I find it distracting.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

There's a lot of music I hate and I'm not too fond of musicians who are not straightforward about what their music is about but despite all the pitfalls, I can be in a really lousy mood and music and a cup of tea will soothe me as well as just about anything can.

Life is a waste of time. Music is a nice way to give life the finger.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No it isn't~ I don't really listen to it that much anyway though...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes; it's the best way to waste time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I know somebody from here who listens to absolutely no music any of the time. It's bound to be the way for some people but personally I couldn't do without it.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Life without music would be a waste of time for me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

wrongnumber said:


> Only people who don't really enjoy it would say that. I don't get people like that.


I love listening to music because it is a waste of time. It has little meaning other than finding enjoyment in the present moment; it allows us to forget our present obligations and responsibilities--something that is hard to do without looking into the past or future. Wasting time isn't a bad thing if it's done in an enjoyable manner.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Music is not a waste of time. It can be used a a psychological booster that can actually help you conquer SA as I have found.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

If it wasn't for me using music to get my somewhat free euphoria, i might be out robbing people and still using dope. Music is the best thing man ever created.
Of course some music is a waste of time for me, rap, techno, country etc. I don't see how anyone could get enjoyment outta those. My brain must be lacking whatever makes that trash enjoyable, and i'm glad it is.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

And searching the the labyrinth of the past, this thread strikes a rather KEY NOTE OF A THREAD LOL WORTHY OF NECROMANCY! But alas, the discord that is silence, must be eliminated in a dirge of it's despair! LET THE SYMPHONY PLAY ON THE COSMIC OPUS THAT IS MUSIC!

As a personal belief, I think music itself or rather the vibrations from such, can increase mental clarity and inspire creativity within individuals. A study was done for shopping on music:

http://www.businessinsider.com/effects-of-music-on-sales-2011-7?op=1

So in a sense, subliminal messaging and social conditioning on the human brain, at least psychologically. But psychology is the underlying factor to the human condition, how one perceives their surrounding environment, and creates an overall worldview.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's hard to find a great way to waste time. Music works better than a lot of other things.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Answer is
A
Big
NO


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Music usually always makes me feel good, so no.


----------

